# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Chỉ giúp mình mấy cái file giờ muốn sử dụng nó thì làm thế nào

## inoxsangtrong

*mình có mấy cái file video nhưng lại là đuôi iso mình ko biết làm thế nào để xem đc các bạn chỉ giúp mình bây giờ là thế nào để xem đc cái video có đuôi iso vậy?*

----------


## 0964059802

bạn thử giải nén file iso đó ra xem có được ko.theo mình biết ko có phần mềm nào đọc được phim dạng file iso.hoặc bạn ghi ra đĩa thử coi có đọc được ko

----------


## maiphuong93ss

bạn download chương trình flv player về là dũng được ngay!
vào google là có đó bạn.
*hãy nhấn [replacer_img] nếu thấy bài viết có ý nghĩa!*

----------


## kientrogia24h

iso là một dạng đuôi dùng để chỉnh sửa và in ấn ( ghi )
muốn xem được bạn hãy ghi nó ra đĩa rồi cho vào cdroom là xem được ngay .hoặc không bạn up lên đây , mình chuyển qua dạng định dạng khác rồi gửi lại cho bạn

----------


## phungnham92

chỉ cần dùng winrar là extract được video có trong file iso mà.

----------


## wapa

ban co the convert thanh duoi khac nhu flv hay avi

----------


## MuRom92

dùng winrar extract nó ra là ok mà! không thì ultraiso pe cũng đc.

----------


## dongoclinh

quá đơn giản bạn chỉ cần ghi ra dĩa rồi cho vào cdroom la ok .neu ko thi bạn lên google tim định giạng file này là ok

----------


## trungvn2092

bạn open with... với các chtrinh` nghe nhac, xem phim (win mediaplayer...) thử.
nếu không dược thì dùng video total convert đổi thành đuôi khác (flv chẳng hạn).
chúc bạn thành công [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## chautuanpro91

ủa. nhớ lúc trước mình có post một bài vào topic này để chỉ bạn ùi mà. giờ vô mất mất tiêu. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
bạn tải chương trình tạo đĩa ảo về để dùng file có đuôi .iso
sau khi có đĩa ảo, bạn click chuột phải vào ổ đĩa ảo, chọn mount rồi chọn đường dẫn đến file iso đó. 
thế là bạn có thể dùng nó như một ổ cd.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## tunghk54

theo tui ban thu giai nen file iso do ra dungbinh thung ma ++ 
ma nhieu truong hop__chi hieu qua tren win xp thui ++ chu vista __ win 7 thi po tay

----------


## phamvanhoa7592

bạn tải và cài chương trình kmplayer , nó hỗ trợ chơi rất nhiều định dạng file trong đó file *.iso nhạc hoặc phim mà không cần phải ghi ra đĩa.
chạy kmplayer => chọn open files => trong file of type chọn all files(*.*) => chọn file *.iso muốn play => open.

----------


## qnhan10a3

bạn cài phần mềm wincdemu 3.0 (450 kb) . sau khi cài chỉ cần nhấp đúp vào file *.iso là nó gán (mount) file .iso thành ổ đĩa cd,dvd ảo. nhấp đúp vào file *.iso lần nữa để unmount.

----------


## talkmylove

bó tay, tòan dân mù tin hoc, chán!
bạn dùng phần mềm alcohol120% để đọc file *.iso nhé. có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

